# powerhead



## swagdogpsu69 (Jan 22, 2003)

I was just wondering how a powerhead works and if I need one along with my filter and also how and undergravel filter setup works????


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

hey it creates water flow in the tank and gives more circulation in the tank ... it can be attached to an undergravel filter which connects by a series of tubes that go to an undergravel plastic screen that lays under this gravel... when dirt poop anything gets into the gravel it gets sucked up by the water being forced out from the powerhead and then gets cycled around inot the tank until picked up by your regular filteres ... this system works wonders for me


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

With the powerheads, don't leave them on all the time, Piranhas don't always like being in the current. I usually leave it on during the day for about 6-8hrs. Be sure to get a powerhead is strong enough to cover plenty of ground.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I leave the powerhead in my tank on when I'm not at home: this keeps my natts occupied, and they won't rip each other to shreds when I'm absent.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

Water current is a very important component in the growth potential recipe for piranha. Introducing water in the piranha tank stimulates their metabolism, which in turn stimulates the immune system.
Here we are giving the fish a work-out. In a captive environment and having an owner who will feed you what ever amount you can eat, really can get the fish into a very lethargic state. The result can be; lowered immunity, fat, and stunted growth with an increase in aggression, nervousness, and disease. 
One of the solutions is quite straight forward and inexpensive. We can use a powerhead to get the water moving in the tank.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

Think of it as a treadmill for fish, it gives them much needed exercise in the home aquarium that they would naturally get in the wild


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Hey Nate, you got knighted??? :laughlong: 
Welcome aboard man!


----------

